

New UK Passport "to fight fraud" - corin_
http://www.flickr.com/photos/49956354@N04/4923608083/

======
corin_
Quote from BBC:

"The key difference between existing passports and the new ones is that the
security chip - which holds owners' personal details - will no longer be
visible, instead hidden within the inside cover."

~~~
gaius
You can still microwave it tho'.

